
The Producer Playbook: Guidelines and Best Practices for Producers and PM's - wesjonesco
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1S7bE7YKZJCt_6h5P7W3Wg115_MahcLoZ7Hrh6TgZyno/edit
======
wesjonesco
Hey there,

This is a guide for new Project Manager’s who want to level up or seasoned
pro’s who need to better document their process for their team. It goes over
everything, from contracts to emails, folder structure to project kickoffs,
retrospectives to financials and a lot more -- 50+ pages of content.

I put it together after working at agencies in New York (Big Spaceship,
Laundry Service, Huge) on various types of projects for a range of clients.
What I saw there were similar if not the same, problems at each place that
could be solved the same way — basically a more consistent practice / process
as they managed their projects I knew I had to write something that would
help.

I hope you find this valuable and if you think it would help someone else,
please feel free to share it with them.

Would love to answer any questions!

Wes

